# Overnight with your horses?



## The.blue.heeler (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello! I was wondering what everyone does with there horses when traveling overnight? I know most shows have stalls available, but if you stop and stay in a hotel overnight what do you do with your horses? Also I know there are some horse motels and things but in my experience/area they are very few and far between.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It depends what you need a layover for.

1. If you are traveling or moving, this website is great - I used them twice, when moving across the U.S.






Horse Motels International. Horse motel & overnight stabling directory for the traveling equestrian. We find horse motels, horse hotels, overnight stabling, overnight boarding, horse vacations, ranches, bed and breakfasts, and hurricane shelter.


Horse Motels International. Horse motel & overnight stabling directory. We find horse motels, horse hotels, overnight stabling, overnight boarding, horse vacations, ranches, bed and breakfasts, winter layovers,and hurricane shelters.



www.horsemotel.com





2. If you’re talking about going to a horse show for a few days, the show organizers should have a list of available facilities and shame on them if they don’t.

County fairgrounds often keep horses during shows. Local training barns. Maybe call the equine vets in that area, as they may know of individuals who can put horses up.

Also check the link above, just in case there is someone close enough to the show grounds to help


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Although I've heard of using fairgrounds before, I have yet to have any luck with them. When I've checked, I've been told their insurance won't cover it, or there's no one there to keep an eye on things.


----------



## The.blue.heeler (Feb 15, 2019)

walkinthewalk said:


> It depends what you need a layover for.
> 
> 1. If you are traveling or moving, this website is great - I used them twice, when moving across the U.S.
> 
> ...


Well I am referring to shows and your right they usually have stabling at the show but if its far away and you need to stop overnight like at a hotel then what do you do?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

If you need an overnight layover on the way to the show, use the horse motel link in my post above.

I used it when I moved my three horses from SoCal to Tennessee in 2003 for retirement. A lot could have changed but back then, the layovers treated my trail horses like they were WEG royalty 

Horse folks that do layovers are generally great and trustworthy folks. The ones I interacted with just about stood on their heads to do the right thing; including the lady whose elder horse had a stroke right before we arrived and was going to have to be PTS’d the next morning. She still pushed thru to make us feel well welcome and secure.

Her place was a horse B&B. Maybe you can find one of those on your path and you won‘t need a motel. She had stalls fixed into motel rooms - it was the neatest thing to fall asleep listening to horses munching hay

Every place I kept the horses had room for my truck & trailer and also BOTH big Ryder trucks. We left everything but one truck at the layover and piled everyone (including my 2 big & one small dogs) into one truck and headed for a motel.

Folks were absolutely wonderful and conscientious, even asking what time I would be loading so they could give the horses hay & water ahead of leaving


----------



## The.blue.heeler (Feb 15, 2019)

walkinthewalk said:


> If you need an overnight layover on the way to the show, use the horse motel link in my post above.
> 
> I used it when I moved my three horses from SoCal to Tennessee in 2003 for retirement. A lot could have changed but back then, the layovers treated my trail horses like they were WEG royalty
> 
> ...


Wow that's amazing! And sounds really neat! Also I'm surprised how many there are on that site every time I've tried to find horse motels I've had very little luck. I will try using that on our next trip😊


----------

